# Slingshot Hunting Energy in FPS



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

*File Name*: Slingshot Hunting Energy in FPS

*File Submitter*: Clever Moniker</p >

*File Submitted*: 30 Jun 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

This chart is an adaptation of the original "Slingshot hunting Energy" Chart by Slingshot Forum member Hrawk. ALL credit is due to him for the original, no disrespect was meant&#8230; I just understand Feet P/S better so I thought I'd make a version. 

Clever Moniker

Click here to download this file


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks heaps, this makes more sense to me also, being brought up old school.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

No prob Aussie, I'm the same.... foot-pounds and feet per second all the way! Again, I'm super grateful for the original chart by Hrawk otherwise I couldn't make this conversion!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you! This is a big help!


----------

